# Need Advice, Can DP be related to the inner ear



## JT532 (Sep 22, 2017)

Recently, I experienced discomfort in my sinuses about 2 weeks ago. On Labor Day, I paid a visit to urgent care and cited pain in my ear. The doctor found no infection, but gave me antibiotics in case something showed up in my sinuses or ear. Oddly enough, my ear stopped hurting that day as time proceeded. However, later that week I noticed a general feeling of wooziness, lightheadedness, and detachment upon moving around doing normal chores and walking. All of it made me feel disoriented and uneasy... to the point of feeling unreal. I even have these unreal symptoms walking in and out of familiar spaces like my home or just sitting down in class. This happened compounded with a pain, fullness, and reduced hearing in my ear.

I have a history of ear infections as a child and received surgery to remove my adenoids. But ended up with ringing in my ears ever since then and thought nothing of it until now. Is it possible that I could have an inner ear issue that caused DP/DR episodes?

Its about 4 days since the pain, fullness, and reduced hearing started. It has subsided slightly, but I am really scared about the feelings of unrealness that seem to come and go as I move around throughout the day. I should note, I have never been diagnosed with anxiety by a medical professional. That could be of consideration. But if anyone reads this, can you tell me if there are any coping mechanisms or treatment related to inner ear and DP/DR?


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

In most cases of inner ear issues, people report having anxiety and depression.

Although I don't know much about the correlation of inner ear to depersonalization, I'd wager to say that it is definitely more common than we think. Since your case of unreality is more based on a physical issue within your ear, I would meet with someone that specializes in inner ear issues and figure out what your next steps are. From what I've read of other people, having another procedure done to fix the inner ear and their sinuses helped drastically with their anxiety, depression, and unreality.

As far as coping mechanisms, I wrote a blog post on Grounding Techniques that you may find useful. Other than that, I would check out our sub-forum Managing Depersonalization - you may find a lot of useful links there. At any rate, I think the culprit here is your inner ear and sinus problems. They can do more than people think, so I would act quick in getting those things taken care of.

I hope everything works out for you! You're always welcome on the forum if you need it.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

There is a association between vertigo and depersonalization, so it is a possibility.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

I've had problems with my ears since before i could remember. Same with DP.


----------



## 99880 (Mar 17, 2016)

JT532 said:


> I have a history of ear infections as a child and received surgery to remove my adenoids. But ended up with ringing in my ears ever since then and thought nothing of it until now. Is it possible that I could have an inner ear issue that caused DP/DR episodes?
> 
> Its about 4 days since the pain, fullness, and reduced hearing started. It has subsided slightly, but I am really scared about the feelings of unrealness that seem to come and go as I move around throughout the day. I should note, I have never been diagnosed with anxiety by a medical professional. That could be of consideration. But if anyone reads this, can you tell me if there are any coping mechanisms or treatment related to inner ear and DP/DR?


Hi,

Yes, it's possible that there is an inner ear issue causing episodes of DP/DR. I could post a link to some research if it would reassure you.

There are some exercises for certain vestibular issues. Probably best that they are recommended by a doctor though.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Yeah I've read it listed many times. I also had grommets for inner ear. Something to consider if you need it. I was scared to get mine being a sound engineer but it was a good move. My thoughts on it is, an imbalance to how you feel, hear and balance causes health anxiety/anxiety.

If this is what your trigger was. I'd look into solving the ear issues, then anxiety.

Have you had a hearing test by an ENT? You can do it pretty easily these days. Just put on a frequency video on YouTube in headphones that goes from 40hz to about 11k. If you have blocked ears 2-4K range will be more prominent in one ear and you'll know. Sometimes bass but that usually is a build up of fluid.


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

I had ear infections as an infant that were supposedly really awful, although I obviously don't remember suffering since I was so young. My mom said I cried all the time and it nearly drove my parents to divorce. I've also had DP off and on my whole life and have had tinnitus ever since my most recent episode. I'm of the believe DP is a nervous system breakdown of sorts and the ear is of course intertwined with the inner workings of the brain.


----------

